# New Video: Batlskin MPAS with B3 Technology



## Revision (Sep 14, 2012)

Check out the brand new Batlskin video with exclusive, behind-the-scenes testing footage, now on the Revision YouTube channel. Have an awesome weekend everyone.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Sep 15, 2012)




----------

